# I am 13 years old-



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

and i want to be a photographer.
Can i get people's honest opinions on my pictures? :]
















^ CoolChanges house. "Spirit tree"

























♥dp, Is what my dad and i came up with for my photography, "HeartofDixxeePhotogrpahy"


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

First of all I want to welcome you and also congratulate you. When I was 13 years old the last thing I was thinking about was what I wanted to do when I was older. I commend you on that. You took these photos so actually you are already a photographer I like your images by the way. I think they show some real creative thought and abilities. I especially like the last one on the bicycle. That, I think, is one of the most important qualities of a true artist. They have to have a good eye and be able to see things differently and then express or show us what they see through their art. 
I assume you mean you want to do it professionally and for your living? It's very wise and most beneficial for you to realize what it is you want to do at such an early age. Personally, I went my entire life doing one thing only to discover at this late stage in life how much I really love photography. For me now it is destined to remain a hobby and I always wonder how things might have been different if I had made different decisions. You however, being so young, have the opportunity to take that dream and turn it into your reality. I am sure some real, professional photographers can give you a lot of insight into the actual profession and what it takes to succeed there. All I can offer is really what I would say to anyone wanting to go into any field. Go to school. Study, study, study. Learn as much on photography as you possibly can starting with the basics...composition, exposure, light, those sorts of topics. Join other forums of people with the same passion and desire to learn and improve. Most importantly, just start shooting pictures and don't ever stop. Practice intelligently by taking notes of what you did, what you tried, how you took a particular picture. Learn what minor changes in exposure does to your image so you will know what to do when you want that particular effect. And did I say practice, practice, practice? That is the key. Just do what you are doing now and keep taking pictures. Learn from your mistakes and from your successes. Ask for advice and feedback. Read books and magazines and forums and just become a sponge absorbing every single shred of information you possibly can. Then take that knowledge and go do it. I am a firm believer in the old saying that if you want something bad enough you can make it happen. Once again, welcome to the forum and keep shooting.
James


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Wow! I was browsing "recent posts" and stumbled upon this thread. Dixie Lee, I am so proud of you in so many ways.







Coming to this forum for feedback shows the true depth of your committment and passion for your work. Never surrender and keep being "you" Sweetie. You can't fail! Remember that. Show them some of your DOF work and some of the countryside work you have done. Don't hold back at all. There are some incredible photographers and artist on this forum and I know they will do everything in their power to help you learn even more. There's a reason I gave you "Daddy's camera". Trust in yourself and you will set the world on fire! I love you Toot, Dad


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with GatorNutz. Education is the key to fulfilling your dreams. I also did not realize what I wanted to be until way too late in life. I especially like your last shot but it kind of scares me to think you were not watching where you were going. I think that a good picture will set a mood or give the viewer a certain feeling. I look at that picture and get a little anxious because I want to know what is coming up. Keep up the good work and WELCOME to the board. I am looking forward to seeing more of your shots.

John

PS not that is matters but what kind of camera were these taken with?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Well done, I really like the first one


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Gator Nutz is right on with his assessment. Very wise words, indeed. I also like the bicycle shot. Very interesting concept. You choice of names for you endeavor in really nice. I like it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the bicycle one the best. If you enjoy photography you have a very good chance of becoming one. My brother-in-law took some classes at U of H on photography. He later worked as a stringer for UPI. He then worked for a newspaper in Kansas and then in LA. He is now a director of photography for a major newspaper. Education is the key. Unfortunately the new cameras has automatic features. You probably should get one that allows manual adjustment. Good luck. Finding something you enjoy is half the battle.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! There are plenty of us here who are more than willing to help you learn. Feel free to ask questions any time and don't hold back. By the way, I love the last shot!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

The last photo looks like it would be a really cool album/CD cover. Dont know why, just makes me think and usually music is a great foarm of expression of thought. Soul searching i suppose.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I love the bike! That looks like a real one..


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

I agree. The last one definitely feels like a picture that goes on an album cover. Artists would pay big bucks for that. Way to think creatively!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

hi there Dixie Lee, nice to see you post in here again! looks like you're all set up to have some great fun with that camera and what a start! i too very much like the bike shot. it's unique. i've never seen that before. hope your dad doesn't tell you off for riding without holding onto the handle bars! lol oh... hopefully you also have a neck strap for your camera too! 

okay you want some critique... let's see if i can give you something to look at.

image #1 - i like it very much. you haven't got your main subject centered and that means there's a little more interest in the photo. i have two suggestions for improvement... a) there is a little bit of blurring. when taking the shot, try to click the shutter button as you breathe slowly outward. that might help to keep your camera still. b) if the sun was behind a larger branch or tree, would the effect look better or worse? that might be something you can try, just to see the difference.

image #2 - a slight blurring here too... i'm not sure if post processing using a sharpening adjustment would help. maybe you could try it and see. i love the name of the tree. it makes my muse start dancing and my fingertips itch to write.  in fact, i think the slight blur actually enhances the feeling of the 'spirit' tree.

image #3 - very sharp and clear image of the STOP sign. to improve, i would think about trying to get the whole of the sign in the image, a little bit is missing from the top. and i would try to make sure it was straight as it is close to the edges of the photo. i like the background of the tree... looks like a neat place to picnic! 

image #4 - i love black and white and i love this image. to improve hmm... let me think... maybe if you stepped back a little bit you would have the whole tree in the photo? and in an image with solid straight lines it is especially important to make sure the horizontal lines are straight. these are only very slightly higher at the right side of the image. (does your camera have a 'grid' that you can turn on? i sometimes have mine turned on and it can help when i'm taking photos of subjects with lots of straight lines, eg buildings, or the sea horizon etc.)

image #5 - hmm only thing i can think of to improve this is to print it and frame it on your bedroom wall.  and get your mum to make sure there's bandages in the first aid kit in case you fall off your bike next time you do it. lol 

i hope something in here is helpful to you.  like the others have said, keep taking photos, feel free to come in and share them here and to ask any questions. 

thanks for sharing these photos... i always learn a lot when i look closely at images to critique, so thank you for that too.

rosesm


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I know nothing about the technical aspects of photography. I do know what I like though. The first ones are ok, but they don't really hit me like the last one. That last one is awesome! It just plain says something to me. Hard to put into words and I won't try. If I saw that in an art gallery, I'd know it belonged there.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*Omg,*

Thanks to everyone that gave advice, or even looked at my pictures.
:]
I learned a lot just from reading what you all had to say. 
It made my day so much better!

Thankyouthankyouthankyou 

P.s. and I'm definitely going to keep practicing and try some of everyone's suggestions.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Dixie Lee, the bike photo rocks! I can't wait to see more of your photos.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very creative! Love the bike picture


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

WTG Dixie Lee, I agree with the bike shot. If you can get ahold of a couple of books, Scott Kelby / Digital Photography, and Joe McNally / The moment in clicks (think thats the name) Read these. Scott has a way of teaching that is very informative and interesting and Joe explaines how he gets his shots. They should help in understanding how the camera and lighting works...Then get out and shoot some shots and post them here. Most of all have fun doing it....Looking forward to some more from ya.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Dixie I've got to agree with everone, well done. That bike pic is awesome, and yes I could see in used by a band for a CD cover, it is that cool! :dance:


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks again to everyone. :]

I kind of want a new camera to put on my "Birthday list", does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Canon S5is is a pretty cool little camera, if you dont want to get into all the lens switching (which can get expensive) has a great zoom range along with a basic and creative features.
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-S5-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B000Q3043Y

you can find them used for about 300.00 or so every once in a while
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=14

Here is a group devoted to the S3is / S5is camera
http://www.s3users.com/forum/index.php


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

the bike one is way too cool

start taking sunrises and sunsets-you can make a living with that combo


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Huuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh???????????? Rut-Roh Relroy























dixie lee said:


> Thanks again to everyone. :]
> 
> I kind of want a new camera to put on my "Birthday list", does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Job! Keep practicing, and reading.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yep buddy...your on the hook now:biggrin:


Hooked Up © said:


> Huuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh???????????? Rut-Roh Relroy


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Tell Daddy you want
Nikon D3 camera body
14-24 f/2.8 lens
24-70 f/2.8 lens
70-200 f/2.8 lens
600mm f/4 for your wildlife shooting
SB-900 flash
good tripod and gimbal mount
throw in a few 16G CF cards and extra batteries
and you will be set

(then if you have to make concessions, you can then "settle" for the Nikon D700 instead)


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Canon S5is is a pretty cool little camera, if you dont want to get into all the lens switching (which can get expensive) has a great zoom range along with a basic and creative features.
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-PowerShot-S5-Digital-Stabilized/dp/B000Q3043Y
> 
> you can find them used for about 300.00 or so every once in a while
> ...


You can get used Rebell XT's, (and I'm sure the Nikon equivalent) for around $300. And there's no need to buy the expensive lenses, the cheapo - 18-55's 35-80's and 75-300's are plenty sharp. Plus, I doubt a 13 year old wants to lug around a 70-200 2.8 IS. And if it gets dropped off of the moving bicycle, it's less than a bill to replace.

Then again, Dixie, If you can convince daddy to buy what gator posted - GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Never will forget my ole EX friend Gator Nutz!  Thanks Buddy







Guy


Gator_Nutz said:


> Tell Daddy you want
> Nikon D3 camera body
> 14-24 f/2.8 lens
> 24-70 f/2.8 lens
> ...


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue Water Ho said:


> The last photo looks like it would be a really cool album/CD cover. Dont know why, just makes me think and usually music is a great foarm of expression of thought. Soul searching i suppose.
> 
> Keep up the great work!


Thats exactly what I thought looks like a cd cover or something


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

*Thanks again to everyone *

And thanks for the suggestions D

I am definitely working on my shots!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I know Dixie Lee and I know her Daddy. I can assure you he will buy her the best camera he can afford.


I think you have started out real good Dixie. I liked all the pictures. My middle grand daughter who is 13 also wants to be a photographer.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I like the last bike shot the best also. Good luck in your goal kid. I am lucky to have known what I wanted to do since I was around your age. Getting to work in your dreams is real nice. Go forth and be wise.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

The bike shot is the best. Don't want to repeat much but.....read all you can, ask for opinions but remember YOU are the photographer, find your own "photography eyes".... (like the bike photo), then work with the availble light, stops, alignment and object orientation. Always be yourself and challenge yourself to do what nobody else has. You'll do Great!


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

Dixie Lee, your pictures look great.

i have three boys and i always get excited with them in their hobbies. i guess i live vicariously through them. anyway, thanks for sharing. you can see that we feed off your enthusiasm.

did you use any photo editing software to fine tune the pics? if so, which software?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Ahhh come on Guy time to pony up. That's only about 25K for that list of equipment!!! I wish I had just one fo those items.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Dixie Lee Heres some more good stuff to read...*

and its about the best Camera out there 

http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=HomePageAct


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The bike shot is my favorite too. Me least favorite is the second one because I'm not sure what the photo is trying to get across to the viewer. It also seems slightly out of focus. Good luck with your chosen path. I hop you post here with more shots in the future.


----------

